

Ask HN: social news site for business/investing? - sage_joch

I kept hoping NewMogul would return, but it never did. Is there anything similar out there? I noticed Markenomics sprung up a bit later, but it's not very active (no posts in the last 30 days).
======
waterlesscloud
This question keeps coming up, and several sites have tried to fill the void,
but none seem to gain a lot of traction.

So I'd say the main question is - why not?

It feels like the demand is there, so why do these sites not work? What could
they be doing better?

~~~
iworkforthem
It take quite a while to these sites to get noticed, maybe because it dun make
any $$$ sense for them. What I notice is that they hang around at forums at
Paul Wilmott, etc. a lot. My take is that ... to make it success, first you
need to provide value to your users. Fail that, nothing happens.

------
rms
Yeah, I really wish PG would just turn New Mogul back on. It was really
becoming something amazing.

